# 2018 Springtime in the Ozarks Vintage Bicycle Swap



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2018)

James Allen always hosts a great swap, and his Museum is a feast for the eyes to say the least! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## smij (Apr 30, 2018)

I will be there - can't wait. Always some good stuff and good people.


----------



## Dweber (May 1, 2018)

Count me in too!



 Cant wait to see James "Pedalers Bicycle Museum" Expansion!


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2018)

Good luck everyone, won’t be making this once again.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2018)

Make sure we get some pics! Maybe we'll see a nicely restored '38 Bluebird there? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2018)

Not sure if Randy is going...but that would be nice to see!


----------

